# Uncle Jimbo 2014 lager



## screet99 (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo

Ich möchte an meinem uncle Jimbo die Lager im Rahmen tauschen...hat vielleicht zufällig die Lagerbezeichnungen für mich..könnte mir dann das zerlegen und nachschauen sparen Danke


----------



## morph027 (15. Mai 2016)

morph027 schrieb:


> So, alles ersetzt. Hier mal alle Sachen, die ich mir notiert habe:
> 
> - Jimbo 2014 in L mit alles Bolzen und Steuersatz: 3250g
> - Hauptlager: 6902
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## screet99 (15. Mai 2016)

Danke


----------



## screet99 (17. Mai 2016)

Könntest du mir bitte verraten wie du die Lager im hauptrahmen rausbekommen hast?? Lg


----------



## morph027 (17. Mai 2016)

Da drin steckt eine kleine Hülse, die hab ich mit einem Rock Shox Dämpfergleitlager Tool rausbekommen....


----------



## screet99 (18. Mai 2016)

morph027 schrieb:


> Da drin steckt eine kleine Hülse, die hab ich mit einem Rock Shox Dämpfergleitlager Tool rausbekommen....


Bekommt man beide Lager von der Seite wo der Segering Sitz zu der Seite raus??


----------



## morph027 (18. Mai 2016)

Ist egal von welcher Seite (hier siehst du die Hülse mal: Rose Tech Talk). Ich hab quasi mit dem Tool die Hülse inkl. einem Lager zu einer Seite rausgepresst, dann die Hülse wieder eingesetzt und mit der das andere Lager zur anderen Seite augepresst. Und schön vorsichtig mit der Hülse, die braucht man noch


----------



## sebbl111 (12. März 2017)

Hey, 

auch wenn der schon etwas älter ist.. 
Ich habe für Nadellager HK1214.2RS bisher in Shops nur ein Lager unter der Bezeichnung mit einem Außenmaß von 18mm gefunden. Allerdings hat das im Uncle Jimbo verbaute Lager nur eins von 16mm. Weiß irgendjemand womit das zusammenhängt? Die Bezeichnungen sind doch genormt, zumindest was die Maße betrifft. Und noch besser: hätte jemand für Privatkunden eine Adresse, bei der man das gesuchte Lager findet?


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. März 2017)

Warum bestellst Du das nicht bei Rose? Einfach anrufen .......


----------



## sebbl111 (13. März 2017)

Weil ich wenn ich die Lager so bestelle nur die Hälfte bezahle. Aber alles gut, nachdem ich nochmal mit dem Shop telefoniert habe, werden mir diese nun besorgt.


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. März 2017)

Ahhh, ja. dann 1.80€ grob gespart und dafür das Risiko das Falsche zu bekommen.

Nix für ungut, viel Spaß beim einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (13. März 2017)

Ne, Rose ruft da schon etwas mehr auf 

Bei welchem Shop hast du das besorgt?


----------



## sebbl111 (13. März 2017)

Ne das sind leider mehr als 1,80€.. Auch wenns in Summe dann nur etwa 15€ sind. Und wenn man sich im voraus ordentlich informiert, hat man dann auch die richtigen Lager da. Mitm Messchieber oder Lineal nochmal nachzumessen und zu vergleichen sollte ja kein Problem sein..  

Die ganzen Lager habe ich dann bei kugellager-express bestellt. Für die Nadelhülen im gesuchten Maß musste ich eben nur kurz eine Mail schreiben, das war dann aber auch kein Problem. 

Was noch zu sagen wäre zu den Bezeichnungen, die weiter oben genannt wurden: das 608er Lager ist ein F608, also eins mit Flansch und bei allen Lagern wäre als Dichtung noch die 2RS Variante zu wählen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. März 2017)

Hatte den Satz Lager bei Rose bestellt und 49,90 inkl. Versand gezahlt. Sind insgesamt 12 Lager. Hätte mir sicher die Hälfte an Kosten gespart, wenn ich die Lager im Inet besorgt hätte. Andersrum muss Rose auch von was leben und den Mehrpreis zahle ich gerne für den Service/Beratung den ich bisher kostenfrei bei Rose hatte/habe. Aber das soll jeder machen wie er mag. 

Die letzten Lager habe ich hier bestellt.
Webshop: www.kugellager-express.de


----------



## sebbl111 (13. März 2017)

12 Lager? Am Hinterbau befinden sich doch aber nur 8 beim 14er Jimbo.
Wieso waren denn da ausgewählte doppelt dabei?
Ja der Service dort ist wirklich top.
Aber wer z.B. wie beim 15er Jimbo den Preis mitten in der Saison um 300€ anheben kann um das Nachfolgemodell mit gleichem Rahmen nochmal 300€ teurer zu machen.. Nunja..
Was mich noch interessieren würde: gingen bei euch die Lager auch so bescheiden raus? Bei meinem Glory z.B. war da nicht so viel Gewalt von Nöten.

Je genau dort habe ich meine auch her.


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. März 2017)

Die 2016er Preispolitik war (da hast Du natürlich recht) sehr grenzwertig. Betrifft mich aber nicht, da ich 2015 ein Granite Chief gekauft habe. Das war damals von Preis-Leistung unschlagbar. 

Ich kann hier nur fürs 2015er GC sprechen und da sind im Hinterbau 12 Lager verbaut. Übrigens sind die Lager beim UJ 2015 die gleichen wie beim GC 2015. Das nur nebenbei, hilft Dir jetzt aber für Dein Problem leider nicht viel weiter.

Mein erster Tipp, Rose ansprechen war ja allgemein und nicht aufs UJ 2014 massgeschneidert. Bei Details zum Umbau muss ich leider passen, sorry


----------



## sebbl111 (13. März 2017)

Oh ja Anfang 15 bzw. zu der Zeit die 14er Auslaufmodelle waren absolute Schnapper. Werden die von Rose aber eben auch gemerkt haben. 

Achso, ok. Das erklärt das ganze dann. 

Aber kein Problem, bei mir ist ja jetzt alles in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

